# 2014 Guess The Width Contest



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Contest is now CLOSED. Got to page 7 for results.

In an attempt to break-up some of the drama of the past couple months, let's have another contest to help with judging some mule deer bucks. I remember talking width as a youth around the campfire so the contests will just focus on how wide the buck's are in the photos. I put the mount together and while I might not have them perfectly photo'ed from the front, but should be close enough to get us an idea.

To make it interesting, I'll throw some cash on the table for the winner. You choose- A $20 bill will be mailed to the winner or $50 in-shop credit **at my taxidermy shop. (I don't care if you delay the decision until after the hunts this Fall) Either way you win.

Rules-- 
Guess the width of the buck to the nearest 1/8 of an inch (this will give us more possibilities) 
Guess should be in inches and 1/8s of an inch. ( example 24 2/8 ) 
1 guess per user.
No editing your post once you hit enter.
No over or under rules, just the closest.
If multiple entrants choose the same width or if there are multiple users the same difference apart, I will throw the user names in a hat and have my 9 year old draw the winner.
Mailing address must be in the USA- I'm not mailing outside the country.
The answer will come by the weekend of Aug 9th.
No whining if you don't win, this is just for fun.
I measure width on the square, not diagonally. 
You can throw in a B&C score for fun, but it won't do anything for this contest.

This fine buck is one of my favorites to come in the shop from last year (ok I have lots of favorites).


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

27 5/8


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

29-7/8


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

30 5/8


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

30 1/8"


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

30 2/8


----------



## devinaldo (Sep 21, 2012)

28 1/8"


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

29 4/8"


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

29 5/8


----------



## Schleppy (Jul 16, 2008)

30 7/8


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

26 3/8


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

30 even


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

28 7/8


----------



## GoatT (Nov 19, 2007)

I know I might be judging him a little wider than he is but I am going with:

31 3/8


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

31 1/8


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

31 5/8:d


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

29 1/8


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

31 7/8


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

29 6/8


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

32 3/8


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Mike, can you take the picture a little further back next time? I'll just pretend it's a buck looking into the lens of a trail cam this time. ;-)


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

29 5/8 on the nuts.:grin:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Ridge- Just pretend you are bow hunting him from a ground blind. 
I need to have the photos close so you guys can see the awesome, quality taxidermy work. haha


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

34 3/8


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

32 1/8


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

29 3/8


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Love the Roman Nose on that old boy


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Packout said:


> Ridge- Just pretend you are bow hunting him from a ground blind.
> I need to have the photos close so you guys can see the awesome, quality taxidermy work. haha


That is some quality work on a quality buck.

27 3/8


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

29 3/8


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

28 3/8


Love these contests, Packout. It's always fun to take a guess, especially when the picture makes it a little tougher, rather than just a straight on pic with good reference points. 

Rarely does a buck/bull offer a perfect shot for you to sit and judge it.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

28 6/8


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

28 3/8

Cheddar


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

31 even


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

31 3/8


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

28 2/8


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

28 1/4


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

29 3/8


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

28"


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

31 1/8


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

30 3/8


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

31 3/8
I LOVE these contests!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

That elk is at least 40" wide. He is huge


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

28 2/8 Ill throw a score in just for fun it might be way off but oh well! 183 5/8


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

30 4/8


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

I didn't know that measuring would include 2/8, 4/8 or 6/8 let me guess here 2/8 would be 1/4, 4/8 would be 1/2 and 6/8 would be just shy of 7/8 and just over 5/8... Just joking guys, my guess would be 
31 7/8th's 
very nice buck, beautiful.


----------



## Antlers&Fish (Nov 21, 2013)

28 4/8
Score 175


----------



## bigwasatch3point (Jun 30, 2013)

28 7/8


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

31 7/8


----------



## 343Bull (Aug 2, 2010)

32 1/2


----------



## GBell (Sep 2, 2013)

29 and 2/8


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

31 2/8


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

29 7/8


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

My wife says I see things bigger than they really are: so my guess is 39 7/8 . Lol.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

28 3/8


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

29 2/8. Score of 184 5/8


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

28 2/8 :mrgreen:


----------



## Copperton Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

28 3/8ths


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

am guessing 27 5/8


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

28 6/8


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

28 7/8


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

33 1/4"


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> 29 2/8. Score of 184 5/8


We must measure about the same way!! Hey pack out when you post results would you mind posting all measurements I have been practicing scoring and I would like to see how close I was! Thanks


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

31-6/8"


----------



## bowhuntnfool (Mar 14, 2013)

28 3/8:!:


----------



## bowhuntnfool (Mar 14, 2013)

Score of 182 1/8


----------



## dmuley (Apr 29, 2008)

31 5/8


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm going with 32 2/8" and a gross score of 182 7/8". Cool looking rack.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

CONTEST CLOSED

I know the angle on this one was tough, but it is still fun to see what we all think. You guys are good and close, but one was right on---

The buck is 27 3/8 inches wide so the WINNER with a spot-on guess is Ridgetop.

Congrats to him. Ridge- send me a PM so we can see what you chose for your reward.

Sorry I don't have the exact score on this buck but he was within an inch or two of 180. Just a pretty buck with lots of character! (I just pasted the rules from last year's contests and didn't delete the score part because I didn't have it for this buck)

I'll post another contest shortly. Thanks for Participating.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Quarter inch off. Darn


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks packout.
PM sent.
I'm starting to see why so many people are seeing 30" bucks every year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> Thanks packout.
> PM sent.
> I'm starting to see why so many people are seeing 30" bucks every year.


It is a long proven fact that men can't measure, just ask a woman. :behindsofa:


----------

